# first ice / winter predictions



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wondering when you all think we'll be on the ice and what kind of winter you all think we're gonna have


im hoping to be on the ice by Dec. 23rd. and hoping the ice lasts until early April. no warm ups this year!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll predict (wrong) again this year that we will have no fishable ice. The La Nina is going to be a strong one this year.
here's the govt's predictions for whatever that's worth:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/usdivtp/writeup.shtml#usmaps

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/usdivtp/jfmt1gl.gif

January thru March looks particularly warm.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The map posted only shows Central Ohio... I checked Northeast and there's a much better probability of cool temps... 

I'll go with a normal to late Winter this season... January 10.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it will jan. 25


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Feb 15th.

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm hoping by christmas


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I say Feb 2nd
Start collecting them Acorns boys and girls
geowol


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Funny this should come up now. We where sitting around last weekend planning a Simcoe Trip ! My quess for Ohio Ice will Be Dec 28 ? Don't say where ? Could be Sketter Or Sandusky Bay Or even my one of the Marinas in west Harbor. It will be here soon !!! Forgot Erie ice will be January 20 !


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

un fortunately it seems the last few winters that its really cold then really warm and rainy. In two to 3 week cycles week cycles.

my prediction is thin ice in a few places by christmas, but then warm again until mid january. Then cold for 3 weeks, and a slow thaw throught febuary.

this is not what I hope for, but what I have come to expect.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Everything I'm seeing is calling for a mild winter but wetter than normal. I say Jan 21st for a short 3 weeks of ice fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Presque Isle bay, Jan 16, DUST OFF THE DANCIN SHOES BIG DADDY


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Not soon enough!! I'll say inland lakes Dec. 30 and Erie Jan. 24.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i have stopped beleiving all the "long range forecasts" Last winter was supossed to be warm and I would consider it to have been pretty cold.
last hurricane season was supposed to have at least 5 major storms, but we had ZERO.

here is what they predicted for last winter,
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2742.htm
That was wrong.

Here is the winter before.
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2005/s2520.htm
if memory serves me right that was not exactly correct either, i think the 05/06 winter was really warm here.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

geowol said:


> I say Feb 2nd
> Start collecting them Acorns boys and girls
> geowol


 
i actually tried to find some today. i couldent find many about 13. none of them had any grubs in them but they were all soggy inside. do u think they could have gone into the ground.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no fishable ice on erie this year.  jan 20th on skeeter for 3 weeks....get it while is on..its not lasting long


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

merry xmas!!! dec 25 on local ponds jan 25 for erie islands!!!! we WILL have fishable ice!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

peple sounds like you found some old ones from last year. fill up a 5 gallon bucket with fresh fallen, leather-brown colored ones. not grayish old looking ones. after a few days empty out the acorns without tipping the bucket all the way over and look in the bottom of the bucket. i have the best luck in city areas where there arent as many squirrels or deer. deer love acorns and wont leave you any! also you could have found some fresh ones and just not had them in there. hard to say.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

dont read this

http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There was a lot of deer prints by the trees I could not find any. I went to russle and managed to get 2 grubs on that was it. I will be going in the cleveland area this weekend so hopefully i will be able to get a bunch.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> dont read this
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?


I'm still betting we get ice. Those idiots can't get the weather right a week in advance let alone months in advance.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol yeah i know. the only thing that would make me nervous is if they were calling for a really cold winter.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

ERIE-we'll have it!Jan 28th
Inland-DUH!!!-Jan 1st (i cant wait to get back on the ice!)


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't want to take you guys too far off the subject, but what do you do with the acorn grubs? Just put them in sawdust and refrigerate until ice season??


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

here is all the info u need. i went out again for 45 min only found 2.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=55056&highlight=acorn+grubs


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hoping to get it in mid Dec, but not counting on it!!


----------

